# EBS increase regular saver rate to 3.00% AER fixed



## Lightning (28 Sep 2015)

I think this deserves its own thread. 

EBS have increased their Family Saver regular saver rate to 3.00% AER fixed (fixed for 1 year) effective October 2015. 

With it getting more and more difficult to earn a decent return from savings, this stands out as being a great offer for anyone looking for a bank for a year for regular savings.


----------



## Boyd (28 Sep 2015)

Sweet, havent seen an "ABC has increased saver rate" thread in a long time! I


----------



## eamo15 (29 Sep 2015)

were is thé link


----------



## Connard (30 Sep 2015)

username123 said:


> Sweet, havent seen an "ABC has increased saver rate" thread in a long time! I



I done a bit of a double take when I seen the title first. If you plan on keeping the account longer than a year, you're probably still better putting your money into the KBC account as it will earn 2.5% after the first year (assuming the rate is unchanged) on the initial 12 months of contributions and any further contributions.


----------



## eamo15 (30 Sep 2015)

tes but only 7 months ago kbc regular saver was ať 3.5 % There has been a 1% drop since then léts Hope IT doesnt drop again


----------



## Lightning (30 Sep 2015)

eamo15 said:


> were is thé link



Not yet on the EBS website. Email said effective 5 October 2015, however all prior EBS changes that I can remember were effective the 1st of each month so the new rate will either be announced tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Audi_Driver (30 Sep 2015)

For anyone good at maths: -

If you lodged €1000 for the 12 months at 3% interest rate, how much would you have earned when the account matures?


----------



## Sarenco (30 Sep 2015)

By my calculations, you would end up earning €227.49 in interest, €134.22 after DIRT.

Better than a kick in the pants but hardly life changing!


----------



## Audi_Driver (30 Sep 2015)

Thanks Sarenco, I suppose it's not a return on 12k these days.


----------



## Lightning (1 Oct 2015)

Not yet on the EBS website, assume the new rate applies from 5 October 2015 as per a notification email.


----------



## Boyd (2 Oct 2015)

KBC now going down to 2%, applies from 12 October 2015.

Defo time to open this EBS 3% account I think


----------



## llgon (3 Oct 2015)

username123 said:


> KBC now going down to 2%, applies from 12 October 2015.
> 
> Defo time to open this EBS 3% account I think.


I think this is the second cut of .5% by KBC on this same account in the past couple of weeks. Quite unusual.


----------



## Lightning (3 Oct 2015)

> I think this is the second cut of .5% by KBC on this same account in the past couple of week. Quite unusual



Yeah, second drop. 

KBC are price matching their current account regular saver package offer with the market leading rate, at Nationwide UK (Ireland), which dropped 1.00% in recent weeks.


----------



## Lightning (5 Oct 2015)

The new EBS rate is now on the EBS website.


----------



## Protocol (30 Nov 2015)

Does anybody know is this offer still available?

I don't expect it to last forever.

The 3% is listed on the website as of today.

http://www.ebs.ie/interest-rates-and-calculators/family-savings-account.html

I already have a regular Family Saver, but would also like to open a joint a/c.


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2015)

The offer is still available and will be for at least another month.


----------

